# meyer plow E-47 won't go down



## plowN2long (Nov 23, 2005)

Ok - new here -need some advise- hooked up my meyer plow to my ford today and it won't go down. The lift unit was rebuilt several weeks ago by a good shop in the area. When angled it goes to the left when the switch is pushed to the right-thinking they reversed the solenoid somehow? Before I bring it back to them any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Explane further please, with the plow hooked up it will not go down? Or are you saying is without the plow hooked up it will not go down. Cause I know sometimes it can take some weight to get it to go down....Rob


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

you might want to take it back to where you had it repaired , something dont sond right with that PA block assembly


----------



## genrock (Nov 7, 2005)

So the plow wont go down not familiar with meyer but they probably have the locknut on too tight loosen the nut and tighten 1/4 turn after the nut meets with the packing. As far as side to side they may just have the hoses installed backwards. Hmm now that I think of it sounds crazy but is your joystick upside down lol.


----------



## plowN2long (Nov 23, 2005)

*E47 wont go down*

Thanks for the replys all-took it back to the shop-that rebuilt it-he thinks the A soleniod is bad-he thought mine was ok-and said it tested ok- but said it was very tough to get out when he took the unit apart.-still have not figured out the angle thing yet. This is my first meyer plow-all others Westerns. This is on a 1979 Ford F150 that has been around my friends family for years-89,000 orig miles- rusty- but starts right up and pushes with the best of them.Thanks again for the help. I will keep you posted on the angle thing.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

maybe you have the wires mixed up for the angle

I had my meyer rebuilt a few years ago, apparantly when you tell them to "replace everything so I dont have any surprises in the middle of a storm" they dont think you mean the coils too :realmad:


----------



## plowN2long (Nov 23, 2005)

*E47 won't go down*

I know what you mean- I think he was trying to save me some money-as it is an old truck- but I would rather spend it now then when its 10 deg. and snowing like hell. I should have it back tue-wed of this week. The angle thing has me though as the wires on the switch are in a block. I have to get hold of my friend to see if it has always been like this- of course he is away for a few weeks. going to try and jump the wires and see what happens.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Try this first hit the down switch or float and see if a wrench or screwdriver sticks to the sol if it does then the sol coil works if it does then the sol valve is stuck. If not then you need to get 12 volts to the coil. Try cpw web site and look for the litt link for the digrams ...


----------

